# Source for Hold down clamps



## JeremyMorgan (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning, just thought I would pass on a good source for hold down clamps and other hardware. Reid Tool has a huge selection of the De-Sta-Co style clamps. I have used them quite a bit for work projects in the past and thought some of you all might be interested. Their prices are a few dollars better than Rockler et al and they have every imaginable configuration, SS too. I have not ordered personal items from them but it looks like they have a pretty typical web ordering scheme.


----------

